# Im from Philippines , in need of free pigeons



## lawrence2003 (May 5, 2005)

Hi , im lawrence here from the Philippines. Just wanna ask how i can adopt or get some free pigeons without any shipping fee. Because i wanted to start my adaption center here. I currently have 4 pigeons. Pls. email me at [email protected] or you can reply at this messsage. thanx.


----------

